# Viu a população crescendo



## GabrielH

Olá a todos, 
estou traduzindo um trecho de um livro, porém, estou com uma dúvida em relação ao uso do gerúndio tanto em Portugal como no Brasil. Abaixo está uma frase semelhante à dúvida em questão.

"A população *viu* a cidade *crescendo* após sucessivas derrotas nas batalhas que se sucederam nos anos anteriores"

Não sei se seria melhor eu escrever "*viu* a cidade* crescer*" ou "*viu *a cidade* crescendo*" como já escrevi.
No dia a dia, sei que esse uso do gerúndio existe, no entanto, não sei se é realmente atestado pela gramática de modo a poder usá-lo em uma tradução.
Gostaria de saber o que vocês pensam sobre isso.
Obrigado mesmo!


----------



## Vanda

... ''viu a cidade crescendo'' é perfeitamente aceitável no nosso português. O seu público é brasileiro?


----------



## GabrielH

Então uma parte da minha dúvida já foi sanada, pois não sabia se era aceitável ou não no nosso português.


Vanda said:


> O seu público é brasileiro?


Não é não. Nesse caso, devo escrever segundo a variante de Portugal.

Obrigado!


----------



## metaphrastes

@GabrielH: a variante com o infinitivo, em Portugal, seria _"viu a cidade a crescer"_, isto é, o processo de crescimento da cidade. O gerúndio não é propriamente errado, mas usa-se muito menos cá em Portugal - mas na verdade, a forma _"a + infinitivo" _é um galicismo, isto é, uma influência do francês que penso datar do século XIX. O francês então era a linguagem da aristocracia e também das elites culturais, pelo que deixou as suas marcas por cá. De forma que o gerúndio é correcto, mas por um hábito já antigo seria mal-visto por muitos leitores de Portugal.

Em todo o caso, independente de qual forma é mais correcta, penso que seria muito mais natural - tanto para o português do Brasil como para o de Portugal - escrever-se assim: _A população viu (ou: assistiu, testemunhou) o crescimento da cidade... _Talvez você esteja traduzindo do inglês - e, se for assim, lembre-se que o inglês muitas vezes usa o gerúndio com força de substantivo, de modo que _the growing of the city _pode bem ser traduzido como _o crescimento da cidade.
_
Mas, independentemente da construção exacta na língua original, _o crescimento da cidade _soa-me mais natural.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

metaphrastes said:


> _o crescimento da cidade _soa-me mais natural.


A mim também soa-mo.


----------



## Alentugano

Marcio_Osorio said:


> A mim também soa-mo.


Márcio, tem certeza de que "A mim também soa-mo." é gramatical? é que soa muito estranho.

Eu acho que iria com "viu a cidade crescer", mais do que "viu a cidade a crescer" ou "viu a cidade crescendo".


----------



## Carfer

Não sei se os portugueses concordam comigo, mas acho que há uma diferença subtil entre '_ver a cidade crescer_' e _'ver a cidade a crescer_', porque a segunda desloca a tónica para a cidade e para o processo de crescimento, para o seu desenrolar, enquanto a primeira coloca o acento apenas no sujeito que vê algo acontecer. Ou seja, parece-me que em _'a cidade a crescer_' há uma dinâmica que está de alguma modo ausente ou menos presente em _'viu a cidade crescer_'. Não sei se me fiz entender.


----------



## metaphrastes

Carfer said:


> parece-me que em _'a cidade a crescer_' há uma dinâmica que está de alguma modo ausente ou menos presente em _'viu a cidade crescer_'.


A distinção parece-me claríssima e necessária. Em outras palavras, _"a crescer" _enfatiza mais o aspecto temporal de processo contínuo, progressivo, que é exactamente o aspecto temporal que marca predominantemente o gerúndio. Por outro lado, o infinitivo é neutro quanto ao aspecto temporal, e apenas indica o facto de que a cidade cresceu, sem ênfase ou definição quanto ao aspecto temporal - foi um crescimento contínuo, progressivo, gradativo? ou foi um crescimento súbito, um fenómeno isolado no tempo, por uma conjuntura passageira? ou foi um crescimento aos solavancos, com progressos e recuos, ao sabor dos ventos da política e da economia? O infinitivo, sozinho, não nos diz nada quanto ao aspecto temporal, deixando a questão indefinida, em aberto.

Algumas línguas têm modos ou tempos verbais bem definidos para os principais aspectos temporais, ao passo que o português tem aqui e ali alguns tempos definidos, quanto ao aspecto: pretérito perfeito e imperfeito (acção acabada e acção inacabada, ou contínua, ou progressiva, ou habitual); mais-que-perfeito (acção acabada e remota); gerúndio (acção contínua, &c). De resto, usam-se geralmente locuções verbais (como _"a crescer"_) ou advérbios para definir mais claramente o aspecto temporal.


----------



## metaphrastes

Alentugano said:


> Márcio, tem certeza de que "A mim também soa-mo." é gramatical? é que soa muito estranho


Nosso amigo Márcio quis fazer vénia ao uso português da ênclise, mas não lho correu bem porque certas palavrinhas como _também, já, não, &c, _atraem o pronome como se foram um íman, e põem-no à frente do verbo. Donde: _eu disse-lhe, _mas: _eu já lhe disse, eu não lhe disse, eu também lhe disse._
Para complicar mais, _"a mim" _é objecto de _soar_, e o sujeito implícito é a frase referida mais acima. De modo que, na ordem mais natural de _*sujeito *+ *verbo *+ *complemento*_, teríamos _isto soa-me estranho. _Se acrescentarmos o _também, _teríamos _isto também me soa estranho.
_
Mas é verdade que a tendência à ênclise é tão marcada por cá, que por vezes se ouve frases como _eu já disse-lhe _ou _eu não disse-lhe_, até da boca de políticos que são bons oradores e, de modo geral, falam correctamente. É um caso de hiper-correcção.

Para não desanimar, acrescento, @Marcio_Osorio que, quando cheguei a Portugal e tive de me adaptar à colocação diferente dos pronomes, sob uma certa pressão de tempo e circunstâncias, a tendência instintiva era colocar _todos _os pronomes na posição inversa à que usaria no Brasil. O que teria um grau de precisão, talvez, entre 70 ou 80%, por variadas razões. Volta-e-meia, ainda me apanho a escorregar nessas colocações de pronomes...


----------



## pfaa09

Eu penso que o título do post está errado, deveria ser: "Viu a cidade crescendo".
Apesar do uso do gerúndio ser algo bastante natural e mais usado na variante do Brasil, por cá também o é, mais em certas zonas do que noutras.
Nomeadamente a Sul e na Ilha na Madeira (que eu conheça).
Na frase que nos é apresentada, a cidade foi vista a crescer aos poucos, foi algo que foi acontecendo e que a população foi assistindo dia após dia.
Não foi algo que se ficou parado a ver a crescer ou a ver crescer, foi-se vendo a crescer, ao longo de um período de tempo.
Na minha opinião, o gerúndio é o melhor tempo verbal neste contexto.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Alentugano said:


> Márcio, tem certeza de que "A mim também soa-mo." é gramatical? é que soa muito estranho.


Escorregaram nessa eu o meu velho cérebro, vítimas da própria hipercorreção.


> Eu acho que iria com "viu a cidade crescer", mais do que "viu a cidade a crescer" ou "viu a cidade crescendo".


Eu e o meu velho cérebro também.


----------



## GabrielH

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas, ainda mais por aquelas dos amigos portugueses.
Eu realmente não sabia bem como é  essa questão do gerúndio em Portugal.


----------



## Joca

Olá, uma pergunta: Você tem de usar, na mesma frase, "sucessivas" e "sucederam"?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Algo como "A população viu a cidade crescer após sucessivas derrotas nas batalhas que _ocorreram_ nos anos anteriores" serviria?

Este refraseamento "Após (as) sucessivas derrotas nas batalhas ocorridas nos/em anos anteriores, viu a população a cidade (voltar a) crescer" viria a (en)calhar?


----------



## Alentugano

pfaa09 said:


> Eu penso que o título do post está errado, deveria ser: "Viu a cidade crescendo".
> Apesar do uso do gerúndio ser algo bastante natural e mais usado na variante do Brasil, por cá também o é, mais em certas zonas do que noutras.
> Nomeadamente a Sul e na Ilha na Madeira (que eu conheça).
> Na frase que nos é apresentada, a cidade foi vista a crescer aos poucos, foi algo que foi acontecendo e que a população foi assistindo dia após dia.
> Não foi algo que se ficou parado a ver a crescer ou a ver crescer, foi-se vendo a crescer, ao longo de um período de tempo.
> Na minha opinião, o gerúndio é o melhor tempo verbal neste contexto.


Nos Açores também... talvez porque são/eram lugares distantes/remotos em relação ao continente, então esses traços mais antigos foram preservados...


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Em "A população viu a cidade crescendo" não sabemos se a população viu a cidade enquanto esta crescia/cresceu ou se a população crescia/cresceu enquanto via/viu a cidade.

"... viu a cidade crescer" ou "... viu a cidade que crescia/cresceu" eliminam essa dúvida.


----------



## guihenning

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Em "A população viu a cidade crescendo" não sabemos se a população viu a cidade enquanto esta crescia/cresceu ou se a população crescia/cresceu enquanto via/viu a cidade.
> 
> "... viu a cidade crescer" ou "... viu a cidade que crescia/cresceu" eliminam essa dúvida.


Porém, o contexto deixa claro que quem crescia era a cidade, não que o espectador crescia vendo-a. «_A população viu a cidade crescendo após sucessivas derrotas nas batalhas que se sucederam nos anos anteriores_», que é a frase completa. Se bem que, mesmo no naco de frase que sugere, Márcio, «_a população viu a cidade crescendo_» ainda está bastante claro que quem cresce é a cidade. Qualquer possível interpretação adicional beira à procura de chifre em cabeça de cavalo, mas entendo o ponto que você aborda…


----------

